# Still on the "cure train"



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

HI GUYS!
new update on me and my budgie again:
this time is not so good  on monday afternoon before going to work i found fresh blood (not black, but light/darkish) in droppings.. i was scared half to dead and called the vet asap. since i was off to work i couldnt take him then, but luckely my bf was home and he could watch over him. he had a day off cause of an injury and couldnt take him either unfortunately  but he kept me updated all day. no more blood that day, only those four times i already found. there were whole food pieces in there too. he seemed fine otherwise.
so next morning we went to the vet. after 1,5h wait we went in (he specializes in birds). he checked him from top to bottom. looked at the droppings and made a test to see if it was blood - it was - gave him medicine in the mouth, and another which he showed me how to give to him 2 times a day. we are waiting 2 lab results from droppings... ive got vitamin powder and he wrote a few high quality food packs for him which im trying to get a hold of.. results are next monday or tuesday... 
he seems fine. chrips, eats, hes not puffed up and sits silently but active and palying. he tolaretes mostly the medicine admin, well for the time bein at least. but ive noticed slitely changes... he wont run away from me that much but lets me pet him more and he comes to me more often (he needs his mommy more than before ). maybe this is because when we where at the vet and at the end he "ran away" to leave him alone. then he sat on my shoulder and tried to hide around/behind my neck and hair 'im not even here'! he felt safe there  he was such a good boy! scared, but good boy  the other thing however is it seems he eats less. :crying2: the vet mentioned he is a little underweight  he is eating but not that much.. and the droppings seems less then before. 
but other than that, he seems fine! our bond is better than ever, but he still wont listens to orders and if he doesnt want to sit on my finger (3/4 of times) he bites it! he is just a bit more independent than the rest i guess. but he loves kisses! _and he can already say his name!!_  im soo a proud mommy :3
any advice, tips or experience is appreciated about our problem..
im worried sick for him even if he seems to be not in danger (i know if there are clear signs of this thats SOS- we are not there yet.. and i hope that was it...) cross your finger for us guys! i will post an update
Nashisa :yellow face 2:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry your budgie has been sick.  Clearly you are doing your very best to nurse your budgie back to full health.
Fortunately, I have never experienced a situation where one of my pet birds had traces of blood on the droppings.
I have only gone through a similar situation with my dog when he had gastroenteritis.

All I can offer in terms of advice is to keep your budgie warm and give him extra TLC.
Since his appetite has been down, you can try to offer him his favourite treats, you can consult with the vet to see if it's okay to supplement his diet with egg food. Egg food is highly nutritious and can make a difference when nursing sick and convalescent birds. 

I'm sending my best wishes for your budgie's full recovery. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope that your darling little one feels better soon! Clearly he is in very capable hands :hug: 

Keep us posted on his progress 

Best wishes to your little one! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Prayers for your little fellow. 
I do hope the vet is able to provide treatment that will allow him a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

Best wishes!*


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

update:
they havent found anything in the tests... so they have no idea what caused this im worried. i still have to give him the medicine, and check his weight regulary... other than that? phone if there is sg. 
i was dissapointed because the doctor didnt even talk to me, only to the assistant - which i heard all the way - and that was it.
im leaving on xmas day on a trip, and will leave my lil one at my grandpas. and i can only pray he will be fine.. he seems okay, but hes pickier than ever when it comes to food.
thx for every comment! 
Nahisa :yellow face 2:

ps: Faerybee! love your pic  adorable!


----------

